

Arrest warrant for WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange for sex crimes - colin-de-vries
http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/video/bestoftv/2010/11/30/tsr.assange.warrant.cnn

======
dsplittgerber
From what I've read so far, it boils down to this: the two women in question
only accuse him of not using a condom when allegedly they only consented to
sex with a condom. There was no "forcing them to sexual actions" involved, as
the sex was allegedly consensual. At least, that's what has been reported so
far.

"Rape" may technically be the correct term under Swedish law, despite being
used all over the world under vastly different meanings.

Alas, similar to, by now, nearly everything having to do with Wikileaks, how
people view this is vastly dependant on their personal opinions about Julian
Assange and the ethics of what Wikileaks does in general. This has nothing to
do with 'criminal justice' anymore, it's just a farce (going both ways).

Edit: Also, this is NOT an international arrest warrant. According to Interpol
itself, it is a "red notice", calling for help in identifying and apprehending
Mr Assange, not an arrest warrant. See
<http://www.interpol.int/Public/Wanted/Default.asp>

------
colin-de-vries
Sure and "they" believe that "we" the people are that stupid? Even if he would
be guilty the timing is, to say the least, remarkable.

~~~
hackermom
But... Let's just suppose that he _is_ indeed guilty - I mean, there isn't
anything out there about his person that says he _isn't_ the kind of "bad boy"
who in terms of sexual encounters simply takes what he wants with force. What
happens with Wikileak's reputation and the political weight of the so-far
released documents if he really is guilty?

~~~
colin-de-vries
I would say that it wouldn't matter what he has done, even he turns out te be
a serial killer. The information in the documents still hold's it value.

